# COMIC HELP!



## Darkwolf132 (Nov 6, 2009)

hi does anyone know the name of the artist for this comic
http://fchan.us/src/ah_1257313914253_pic_1.png
i want to say its by mark something but im not sure any help would be great!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 7, 2009)

Eww fuckin' eww. And I thought furries couldn't get sicker.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Eww fuckin' eww. And I thought furries couldn't get sicker.


At least it's not bestiality....


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 7, 2009)

WTF!?!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 7, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> At least it's not bestiality....


 
I might as well have been.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 8, 2009)

get the lobotomy kit, i need to take a chunk of my brain out.


----------



## Jen (Nov 8, 2009)

That's almost funny. But sorry can't help, thank you for the giggle though. I wonder if the person named the bear Higuma after the resturant in Redwood California. >< lol


----------



## Smelge (Nov 8, 2009)

Darkwolf132 said:


> hi does anyone know the name of the artist for this comic
> http://fchan.us/src/ah_1257313914253_pic_1.png
> i want to say its by mark something but im not sure any help would be great!



I'm going to have to start hurting you now, and I don't know when I'll stop.


----------



## Barak (Nov 8, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> I'm going to have to start *wounding* you now, and I don't know when I'll stop.




Got the reference :3

And fixed


----------



## Smelge (Nov 9, 2009)

There was a reference?

God damn it, has someone used that line already?


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 29, 2009)

404'd so my mind was saved.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 29, 2009)

YEAH
NOT FOUND
Is this buttsex?


----------



## Kyzen (Nov 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> 404'd so my mind was saved.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Dec 9, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> get the lobotomy kit, i need to take a chunk of my brain out.



404 for me
no need for lobotomy kit


----------

